
Black or White Lenses – Canon Professional Network - robin_reala
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/lenses/black_or_white_lenses.do
======
maniacalrobot
… and I always thought it was just the canon marketing department, but
thinking about it, that actually makes a lot of sense!

